# Favorite Witch?



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Number two, the Old Hag from Sleeping Beauty, the one who gives her the apple. For some reason, niether of these icons have masks on the market.


The witch with the apple was from Snow White. Now, Maleficent from Sleeping Beauty is one of my favorites. That hat with the twisted horns is just wicked! Rumor has it that she's going to be played by Angelina Jolie in the upcoming Tim Burton film....we'll see if she can do the character justice.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the three witches from hocus pocus are favorites of mine. and samantha from bewitched


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I would have to say that the Wicked Witch from the West is my favorite serious witch and Maleficent is my favorite animated one and the Sanderson Sisters are my favorite comical ones.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

hallorenescene I totally forgot about Sam! Put her on my list of beautiful and good witches along with glinda..... loved her dress and made that outfit for my daughter for halloween one year. I guess you figured out I really don't have one favorite one lol!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I love Witch Hazel from Disneys Trick or treat and also Sarah Sanderson from Hocus pocus. One of my favorite movies.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Margaret Hamilton Wicked Witch of the west is it for me! Shes a classic and will always reign supreme in my book of witches. However for modern times I just love my girls from Charmed I use to love that show. *


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

my mother in law...just joking. 
I'm also a fan of the Sleeping Beauty witch and Hocus Pocus is pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Number 1 




And of course number 2..... poppies.....


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, Yes love the wicked witch and I also got a kick out of the witch on Looney Tunes with Bugs.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Samantha Stevens (if you couldn't tell, LOL) and Little Tabatha.


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

Definitely Bette Midler in Hocus Pocus


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Purpleferrets I am with you!! I love Witch Hazel from Disney and Looney Tunes. My next witch would be one of the twins sisters from Tim Burtons Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Love Witch hazel from Looney Toons, love how her hairpins fly whenever she takes off!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I think my favorite is Angelica Houston in The Witches (1990). I didnt remember the title at firt until I researched it. It is actually a good movie storyline! But she is ugly as heck in this film!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I like Witchy Poo from HR Puffenstuff. Her personality is more rounded than most witch characters, and she is hilarious!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I all time favorite Witch is the Wicked Witch of the West.









Coming in second would be Queen Grimhilde the Evil Queen from Snow White.









Third is of course Maleficent from Sleeping Beauty.









As far as good Witches go my favorite will always be Samantha.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i didn't think of the witches movie, that is a good one. i always liked practical magic, the witches of eastwick, and the craft as well as far as movies go. but you don't really think of them when you think of witches. and then there's the witch in snow white and hansel and gretel.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> I gotta go with the Wicked Witch of the West, Margaret Hamilton, from The Wizard of Oz. The green skin, the cackling voice ("I'll get you, my pretty...Poppies...Poppies), she was the total package.
> Number two, the Old Hag from Sleeping Beauty, the one who gives her the apple. For some reason, niether of these icons have masks on the market.
> 
> Who is your favorite Witch?


Wizard of oz hands down for me.She scared the crap out of me as a witch and when she rode the bike than morphed into the witch.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

Margaret Hamilton's WWOTW is my number one. She's just the iconic contemporary bad witch, no doubting it. Green facepaint goes out of stock because of her.

Maleficent is my number two. Her flowing robe, that raven, her castle...even her voice is evil sounding! Plus she's themed around my two favorite colors.

In third is Kathy Najimy's Sanderson sister. I love her hairdo and she's great at being the butt of jokes. My grandmother used to say her hair looked like turtle turds!

Nancy in The Craft is third. It's true that Fairuza always plays pretty much the same character but she pulled the angsty goth chick off with absolute PANACHE in this one. A classic movie.

Nicole Kidman in Practical Magic, for her wild spirit and otherworldly good looks, comes in fourth. If I ever had to poison an abusive boyfriend I'd want Gillian Owens to be my partner in crime.

The Grand High Witch (Roald Dahl's The Witches) and Willow from Buffy come in fifth.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 23, 2010)

purpleferrets3 said:


> I love Witch Hazel from Disneys Trick or treat and also Sarah Sanderson from Hocus pocus. One of my favorite movies.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skdVouumMk4


Thank you for posting that! I haven't seen that cartoon in YEARS!
My favorite would have to the Wicked Witch of the West  
As well as Winnie Sanderson


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

HEY whats this !!!!!!!!!!

and here I tought i was your favorite Witch guys !!!!!!!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd have to agree with cartoon witches being my favorites. Looney Tunes, Disney's Trick or Treat, and the one in Tom and Jerry (quite similar to Looney Tunes). The evil witches are all good too, but for cartoons, my favorites are the funny ones.

WWOTW, definitely. I envied her for her flying monkeys when I was little. I also grew up watching Bewitched, but for some reason, I still can't associate Samantha with "witches"; she doesn't come to mind when I think of witches.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'v always liked The Wicked Witch of the West. She's just a bad ass women with a mission. Plus she has those cool flying monkeys.


----------



## Withered Witch (Jul 31, 2006)

Kim Novak in Bell, Book, and Candle. I mean, if a witch had powers, would she CHOOSE to be ugly? Kim was beautiful and the witchcraft was off-hand and understated. Great movie ... plus, who wouldn't want Pyewacket as a familiar?


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I also love Gillian from Bell, Book and Candle.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

The three witches from Clash of the Titans.


----------



## BaronGraves (Sep 30, 2010)

Penny Dreadful: Horror Hostess of "Shilling Shockers"

A favorite show of mine. I love Horror Hosts.


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

No Brainer.










...and the wife thinks I watched Charmed wih her cuz I'm a nice guy.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Samantha Stevens! (Elizabeth Montgomery = *swooon*)


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I do love Samantha from Bewitched, but I have to say I love her cousin Serena more!! She was sassy, sexy and always up to no good - a great modern witch!!


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

Bette Midler as Winifred Sanderson is EPIC. 
Sleepy Hollow Witch in the woods. 
Maleficent


----------



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

Orddu, Orwen and Orgoch from _The Chronicles of Prydain_ by Lloyd Alexander.
The Witch in Sondheim's _Into The Woods_, originally played by Bernadette Peters.
The Scarlet Witch from Marvel Comics.
Lina Inverse from the animated series _Slayers_


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

katshead42 said:


> my mother in law...just joking.
> I'm also a fan of the Sleeping Beauty witch and Hocus Pocus is pretty freaking awesome.


lol I was thinking the same thing.

My favourite witch is Granny Weatherwax (Terry Pratchetts creation)


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

Pyewacket said:


> Orddu, Orwen and Orgoch from _The Chronicles of Prydain_ by Lloyd Alexander.
> The Witch in Sondheim's _Into The Woods_, originally played by Bernadette Peters.
> The Scarlet Witch from Marvel Comics.
> Lina Inverse from the animated series _Slayers_


Oh God, Bernadette Peters in Into The Woods was epic... throw that as number 4 on my list.


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

Easily 'Madame Mim' from Disney's Sword In The Stone










"I hate sunshine! I hate horrible, wholesome sunshine! I hate it! I hate it! I hate, hate, hate...!"

2nd would be the witches from Hocus Pocus

3rd would be Hermoine Granger!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sabrina from a teenage witch. 
angela landsbury from bednobs and broomsticks
i've never seen the movie with bernadette peters. i do like her so i will have to check it out


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

lucy from peanuts


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

How could I have forgotten this ravishing beauty -





 
You can see more of Grizelda on DVD's from amazon.com. Check out "The Hilarious House of Frightenstein".


----------



## Grotbags (Oct 24, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> My favourite witch is Granny Weatherwax (Terry Pratchetts creation)


You have wicked taste...gotta say Nanny Ogg stole my heart tho  ...Favourite t.v witch was Amber Benson (Tara from BTVS) she fit her role perfectly.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

spooky little girl said:


> lucy from peanuts


*lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, let me pull some out of left field.

Stardust. Pick one. Any one. Oh so selfishly EEEEEVILLLLLL. I love them. 

YouTube - Witches of Stardust Tribute - Hellfire

Sigourney Weaver so totally rocks! From understandable and sympathetic character to so totally masochistic, deranged, pure evil. 

YouTube - Snow White A Tale of Terror 1997 Trailer


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> .... I also got a kick out of the witch on Looney Tunes with Bugs.


*I like her too......Witch Hazel *









*.....And I like the witches from "Practical Magic"*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Rikki said:


> The witch with the apple was from Snow White. Now, Maleficent from Sleeping Beauty is one of my favorites. That hat with the twisted horns is just wicked! Rumor has it that she's going to be played by Angelina Jolie in the upcoming Tim Burton film....we'll see if she can do the character justice.


 

She is my favorite too!!! There will be a film on it??????!!!!!!!


----------



## karasel (Jun 21, 2011)

What was the movie with Jack Nicholson, Cher & Michle Phifer? My favorite witch (maybe only rumored to be) is Stevie Nicks


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I love all the witches mentioned, but since the most sinister, realistic witch I ever saw hasn't been mentioned, I'll throw her into the cauldron of consideration-

Old Haggis, the backwoods witch from PumpkinHead.

Ed: "God d*#n you, God d*#n you..."

Haggis: "He already has, Ed Harley. He already has."


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

That witch from pumpkinhead was the creepiest in my opinion.lol.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Piper, Phoebe and Paige. I never really liked Prue. (Charmed)

Sabrina, Hilda and Zelda. (Sabrina the Teenage Witch)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

karasel said:


> What was the movie with Jack Nicholson, Cher & Michle Phifer? My favorite witch (maybe only rumored to be) is Stevie Nicks


witches of eastwick, good movie, good actresses


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Margaret Hamilton!!! As is very obvious if you were to see my room...lol but also Witchiepoo at a VERY close second.

There are others who are awesome, including lucy from Peanuts...lol  , but as far as absolute all time favorites it's these two.

Of course I've always had a soft spot for witches, good or bad...lol. But Margaret Hamilton was my first "love" and remains so to this day.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I vote for Samantha has well


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

You know, this thread triggered a memory for me.

It's a bad memory.
I can't remember much but I think of it all the time.
I'll describe what I remember in hopes that someone will know what I'm talking about.

Some time in the late '80s or early '90s I was watching TV late one night and there was this video/movie short about witches flying on broom sticks.
It was live action but it was filmed in such a way that it looked like stop motion.
Kind of jerky and disjointed.
I think there might have been a blur filter used too or color modification.
There were a few, many 3 witches and I think they were fighting each other.
I don't think they ever spoke and for some reason I think it's not an American film.
Polish?
Definitely European, not Asian.

And I think it was only for 5 or ten minutes.
More like a filler of some kind.

That's it, that's all I remember.
But for all these years I've remembered this as something really good.
It was really well done I thought.

Anybody have a clue?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

how about the witches from the movie...the craft. good movie


----------



## Psych0ticNemes1s (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't currently have a favorite witch, except maybe the three from Hocus Pocus... but I have high hopes for Season of the Witch.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm sure I could come up with a few more, given the time to think on this some, but 'Mombi' from Return to Oz instantly comes to mind:


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

may have been mentioned... but I liked the "witch" from Ernest Scared Stupid... for a goofy movie I thought she was pretty "kool."

HOWEVER... the Sanderson Sisters make Halloween... Halloween for me.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Willow from BtVS... great all around character and very scary for three episodes. I loved her progression from beginner witch to the addiction to magic to her trip to the dark side and then mastery of her power
Tara from BtVS... loved her

The episode 'The Witch' from Buffy the Vampire Slayer is awesome as well! (first season, ep. 3)

You could say I'm a bit of a Buffy fan... lol.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

karasel said:


> What was the movie with Jack Nicholson, Cher & Michle Phifer? My favorite witch (maybe only rumored to be) is Stevie Nicks


Also starred my absolute favorite witch, Susan Sarandon as Jane Spofford. Giggity, giggity................


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i enjoyed them alll!!!!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWFzWwmLkNs

Meg Mucklebones is my all-time-wanna-own-my-own-animatronic-version witch! Plus I really don't like Tom Cruz. Please Tell me there's a secret movie version where she does eat him 

Cute: 
Mildred Hubble (Worst Witch)

Scary (attempted scary ):
Magica DeSpell (Ducktales)
Queen Nerissa (Enchanted)
Endora (Bewitched) "Dur-wood!"
Stygian Witches from the Original Clash of the Titans (new version - PUKE!)

OMG love this thread! I thik it's easier to list all my favorite movies instead of just the characters...*

The only one I saw here I don't agree with is Lina Inverse. Huge Slayers fan and she calls herself a Sorceress, not a Witch. But I'm a freak like that


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Mine would have to be Stockard Channing in Practical Magic. That show is one of my fav's and she is the epitome of a cooky, but smart witch.


View attachment 16910


Second would have to be Bette Midler in Hocus Pocus. How can you not just laugh your butt off when looking at her. 

View attachment 16911


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hands down the Wicked Witch of the West, (of course she had those flying monkeys, and she definitely knew how to use them!! LOL)
but all the witches from Hocus Pocus are fantastic too, and I loved the movie, Practical Magic too, and Stockard Channing was great in it! 
I love all the witches, actually, they are my favorite halloween character!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Laurie S. said:


> I'm sure I could come up with a few more, given the time to think on this some, but 'Mombi' from Return to Oz instantly comes to mind:


Yes! Another of my faves...but also thought of Mommy Fortuna from The Last Unicorn

http://images.wikia.com/villains/images/d/df/5411391_std.jpg
http://www.itamejihada.net/cels/lu/lu/mommy_fortuna_tn.jpg

cartoon witches rock too!!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I also liked the witch from Looney Tunes the best. She completely rules!!



Rikki said:


> The witch with the apple was from Snow White. Now, Maleficent from Sleeping Beauty is one of my favorites. That hat with the twisted horns is just wicked! Rumor has it that she's going to be played by Angelina Jolie in the upcoming Tim Burton film....we'll see if she can do the character justice.


She's certainly skeletal enough to be a really good witch!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Seems few people know her name. Witch Hazel was the witch in the Looney Tunes cartoons.

And I'm convinced that it was the suspended hairpins left in her wake that endeared her to many viewers.

"Mother... Eee, heeheeheeheeheehee!"






(PS Read her mailbox at the beginning.)


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Haha, thanks for posting that Spats! 

Love the Sanderson sisters and loved the witch from Robinhood Prince of Thieves (the one with Kevin Costner)


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

My vote goes to Mildred Hubble, The Worst Witch. She was my first foray into the world of magic and Halloween.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Spats said:


> Seems few people know her name. Witch Hazel was the witch in the Looney Tunes cartoons.


 I thought Witch Hazel was from the Disney cartoons... Or was she used for both?


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

stormygirl84 said:


> I thought Witch Hazel was from the Disney cartoons... Or was she used for both?


Like I said, read the mailbox at the beginning of the cartoon I just posted above. Looney Tunes called her Witch Hazel.

As for other companies having a witch with a similar name, wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

spookyone says......oh gee i cant have a fav.. i like em all......


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I cast my vote with the majority - WWOTW! When I was a child, _The Wizard of Oz_ was broadcasted annually. All the kids in the neighborhood would stay in that night to watch it. The Wicked Witch truly terrified me, but she was always my favorite character of the movie.

I instituted a similar tradition with my own daughter when she was little. Every year we would watch _Hocus Pocus._ I never bought the VCR or dvd so she had to wait for it to come on tv in October. Well, my baby girl is 17 now (soon to be 18) and she still looks forward to seeing the Sanderson sisters every year. Ahh, it's so important to instill family traditions!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I loved Agnes Moorehead as Endora in bewitched. She was so over the top, and controlled every situation she was in. I'm fond of old time radio shows and it seems like Agnes Moorehead was in half of the Suspense ones. She played scared well. And I loved Marion Lorne as Aunt Clara. If I saw that she was going to be on I knew it was going to be a good show. 


Dianne Wiest is an actress I enjoy, so I really liked her as Aunt Jet in Practical Magic.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, man, what a fun thread! I just read everyone's replies & there are some great witches here!

I clearly remember being scared to pieces as a kid of Maleficent, the witch from Disney's Sleeping Beauty - the old, cartoon version, haven't seen the updated one. She was so EVIL! Ahhhh!

I also have fond and/or scary childhood memories of Tabitha (Bewitched), The Grand High Witch (Angelica Houston) from The Witches movie, the Dust Witch (Pam Grier) from Something Wicked This Way Comes (sooo creepy!) and Mildred Hubble from The Worst Witch. Also, does anybody else remember the movie Teen Witch from the 80s?? Ha ha - fun movie with witch Louise! Also, I always sorta figured Mary Poppins was a "good" witch & I love her. 

As an adult - my favorites are Minerva Mcgonagall from Harry Potter (seriously, pretty much best casting EVER), Wendy Beauchamp from The Witches of East End (the always wonderful Madchen Amick also from the always wonderful Twin Peaks), and Tara from Buffy the Vampire Slayer. I also quite like The Cut-Wife from Penny Dreadful. 

Clearly I cannot follow directions & pick a favorite witch!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

The cut-wife from Penny Dreadful is a great choice as mentioned above, and Evelyn from the same show was quite good and creepy. Classically, hard to beat the Evil Queen in 'hag' form from Disney's Snow White.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Great threat, sorry to say I missed this before too. I guess for a "bad" witch I was never drawn to really dark characters and so the wonderful Mad Madam Mim from the Sword in the Stone is my pick. And for good witch, there are just so many great ones, but I will go with the Aunt's of Practical Magic!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Jenn&MattFromPA, I had forgotten about Angelica Houston. She's great in everything she does. And the thought that Mary Poppins was a witch. I never saw that before, but now that you mention that, I can see where you are coming from.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Winifred Sanderson Hocus Pocus. Bet you cou;d tell.LOL


----------

